# 2007 Buck of the Year: Hatchet Jack



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

WKYC Outdoors and Team OGF present:
















 
*2007 Buck of the Year*
Hatchet Jack​ 

Ohio Game Fishing and WKYC outdoors are proud to announce the 2007 OGF Buck Of The Year contest winner.
This years winner is Hatchet Jack.
Congratulations on harvesting this beautiful Ohio buck!​


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Congratulations Jack. Very nice animal.


----------



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

awesome ohio big buck!!! congratulation!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

awesome buck,and great pic.congrats.


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

what a Great Buck,Congrats Hatchet Jack


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congratulations!! Awesome Buck!!


----------



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

very nice! congrats.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

great buck... congrats!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey now Hatchet Jack that is a fine deer!
Congrats to you!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL BIG BUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS ON TAKING HIM . YOU DESEREVE THE " AWARD " !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [email protected]


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

That is a great buck. How aboout some details. Gun or Muzzleloader, county, am or pm, weight, raw score.


----------



## Hatchet Jack (Jan 15, 2008)

First of all I would like to send out a big thanks for the votes and great comments. Congratulations to everyone in the contest for taking some really great bucks. I want to thank my son for talking me into entering my deer and my wife for allowing me to hunt. . . ALOT!!!
*About the hunt -* I mainly hunt with compound bow, and I saw this buck one time during the rut chasing some does, but I never go the opportunity for a shot. I did not see him again until the 2nd weekend of gun season, Saturday Dec. 15. I was hunting by myself on private property, and had been sitting in a blind since about 1:00 PM. It was a great day to be in the woods. The snow was really coming down, and I watched several does chase eachother and jumping around. I was not sure if I was going to be able to get out of the property drive, due to the fact that I had to get my truck up a large hill, so I decided to get out of the blind at about 4:30 and head to the truck. I walked a narrow brushy lane that came out into a cut corn field, and approached the cornfield very slowly, because this was where I saw this buck before. As I came up to the edge of the cornfield I saw movement through the thick brush on the edge of the field about 25yds away. I could see it was a big deer, but until it lifted its head I did not know it was the one I had seen in bow season. Fortunately I saw him before he saw me, and I was able to raise my gun, aim, and fire. After I shot, the deer took off like I had never even touched him. I shot twice more [email protected] as he ran across the corn field, but missed both times. I stood there in disbelief, watching him run, wondering if I hit him or not. As he ran I noticed him getting lower and lower to the ground, and then he cartwheeled end-over-end in the snow about 80yds away.
*About the Deer -* Harvested Saturday Dec. 15th, 2007, in Portage County (the same county that "The Hole in the Horn" buck was killed) with shotgun. He has 12 scorable points with three broken forks. The buck has a rough green score of 163+ and has a 19 1/2 inch inside spread. Last year I thought my unicorn buck would be hard for me to beat, but the good Lord blessed me again, and I am very thankful.


----------



## Bass assasin (Jul 23, 2007)

this is what happens if more people pass up small bucks


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

what a bruiser great buck congrats


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

That is a great Buck!! One anyone could be proud of!!Congrats!!


----------



## SVGUNNER (Jan 6, 2008)

great buck congrats


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

Great buck and story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lumberjack (Feb 11, 2006)

I keep telling myself maybe next year to harvest a great buck like that congrats to you.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Thats a BUCK of a lifetime, it what makes one keep getting out there, trying & trying.
Great story & you deserve the award. 

Nik


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on the buck,good story


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

that is a great buck and story! do you have a picture on that unicorn buck you got? you can email it to me or post it some place. congratulations!!:!


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Here is a picture of last years "unicorn" buck


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

That's a SLOB of a buck! Very nice:!


----------



## BuckHunter10 (Jan 16, 2007)

congrats and great buck.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

That is a great deer, congrats!:!


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

A job well done, congratulations!!!!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hatchet Jack........Fantastik......BUCK.........That's what Ohio deer is about....I live in Portage County and some of our wood-lot bucks can be breath-taking......Congrats......... Jon Sr.


----------



## gypsyken (May 31, 2008)

Wow!!!! A Buck Of A Lifetime! Congrats


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

Hatchet Jack said:


> First of all I would like to send out a big thanks for the votes and great comments. Congratulations to everyone in the contest for taking some really great bucks. I want to thank my son for talking me into entering my deer and my wife for allowing me to hunt. . . ALOT!!!
> *About the hunt -* I mainly hunt with compound bow, and I saw this buck one time during the rut chasing some does, but I never go the opportunity for a shot. I did not see him again until the 2nd weekend of gun season, Saturday Dec. 15. I was hunting by myself on private property, and had been sitting in a blind since about 1:00 PM. It was a great day to be in the woods. The snow was really coming down, and I watched several does chase eachother and jumping around. I was not sure if I was going to be able to get out of the property drive, due to the fact that I had to get my truck up a large hill, so I decided to get out of the blind at about 4:30 and head to the truck. I walked a narrow brushy lane that came out into a cut corn field, and approached the cornfield very slowly, because this was where I saw this buck before. As I came up to the edge of the cornfield I saw movement through the thick brush on the edge of the field about 25yds away. I could see it was a big deer, but until it lifted its head I did not know it was the one I had seen in bow season. Fortunately I saw him before he saw me, and I was able to raise my gun, aim, and fire. After I shot, the deer took off like I had never even touched him. I shot twice more [email protected] as he ran across the corn field, but missed both times. I stood there in disbelief, watching him run, wondering if I hit him or not. As he ran I noticed him getting lower and lower to the ground, and then he cartwheeled end-over-end in the snow about 80yds away.
> *About the Deer -* Harvested Saturday Dec. 15th, 2007, in Portage County (the same county that "The Hole in the Horn" buck was killed) with shotgun. He has 12 scorable points with three broken forks. The buck has a rough green score of 163+ and has a 19 1/2 inch inside spread. Last year I thought my unicorn buck would be hard for me to beat, but the good Lord blessed me again, and I am very thankful.



Break the shoulder next time, a buck like that doesnt deserve spray and pray tactics


----------



## DeerHunterWNY (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome Deer.

Holland (or is Almighty One???? ), before you make a comment like that, you weren't even there. Some people think they know it all.

Great deer and story....


----------

